# 2013 Canadian National Amateur Retriever Championship



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I just realized this event is happening...anyone following it?

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-results.html

Any RTFers entered?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am following it. Have a friend running, another judging, and another does the reporting and art work - her drawings are fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

i agree the drawings are very nice.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

FOM said:


> I just realized this event is happening...anyone following it?
> 
> http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-results.html
> 
> Any RTFers entered?


Dennis Voigt/Fiona McKay

Ammo with Mr Petrovish

Glenn Norton

Larry Calvert

Sharon Van der Lee


----------



## Skip Barre (Oct 11, 2005)

Judy Myers is also there.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ron Adlington of MT has two entered... Ron is a Canadian import... And a good guy! Good luck this week Ron, Bill, Judy and all the others!


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm planning to go check it out. Figure it'll be the a good chance to see some excellent dog work.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

The American dogs (and transplanted Canadian from MT) are all still in going to the fourth series Water Blind tomorrow in Canada at their National Amateur Championship. 

Good luck all!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Good Luck Dennis!!


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece of land. Good luck to all!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Best wishes to the Calverts!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I got a call that the fourth series water blind was held this evening and completed... Fifth series tomorrow.

Calvert and Sharon Gierman each lost one dog. The rest of "our" crew still in.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Bill...Do you know who Sharon lost? Blue or Shire?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Matt Gasaway said:


> Bill...Do you know who Sharon lost? Blue or Shire?


Blue is still in. 

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-callbacks.html


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Bill!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

The Canadian National Amateur is getting serious in the 5th. Land triple with 2 retired. The terrain and cover is making things tough I understand.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Larry Calvert lost Skatch in the 5th. 33 dogs into the 6th... Land blind tomorrow morning. 

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-callbacks.html


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

These grounds are very tough. The test today was very challenging, many dogs had trouble with the go bird, which ate up memory time for the other two tough birds. The judges are in total control. Looking forward to what the next tests will reveal.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> These grounds are very tough. The test today was very challenging, many dogs had trouble with the go bird, which ate up memory time for the other two tough birds. The judges are in total control. Looking forward to what the next tests will reveal.


Thanks for the report Sharon!! And... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

They are going to the 7th series... Only lost 2 on the land blind in the 6th. 2 1/2 days, 3 series and 31 dogs left. 

Test 7 is a Water Triple... Good luck guys!


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Went out yesterday to watch the trial for a bit. Great grounds for holding a retriever event! Met some good people, learned a few things, and watched some excellent dog work. And now I want a field trial pup....


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, the diagrams are beautiful. Tests sound very interesting. Quite a few Goldens playing. Are there any photographers taking shots of dog work? 
Colleen


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Going to a Land Quad in the 8th with 23 dogs.

Judy Cornell, Judy Meyers, Anna Calvert, Sharon Gierman, Sharon van der Lee, Ron Adlington, Bill Petrovish and Dennis Voight with 2 dogs are all still in! 

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-callbacks.html


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Going to a Land Quad in the 8th with 23 dogs.
> 
> Judy Meyers, Anna Calvert, Sharon Gierman, Sharon van der Lee, Ron Adlington, Bill Petrovish and Dennis Voight with 2 dogs are all still in!
> 
> http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-callbacks.html


Very cool I have trained with and or run against all of the above except Dennis, who I know through his excellent Retrievers Online. I'm rooting for them all, especially my two current training partners Judy and Sharon.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Very cool I have trained with and or run against all of the above except Dennis, who I know through his excellent Retrievers Online. I'm rooting for them all, especially my two current training partners Judy and Sharon.


I left Judy Cornell off the list the first time! Edited my post!! Should have noticed that, she won that trial I judged at your club...

PS... I understand she has a good National going...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinman said:


> I left Judy Cornell off the list the first time! Edited my post!! Should have noticed that, she won that trial I judged at your club...
> 
> PS... I understand she has a good National going...


Yep, Judy is a good friend as well, I have trained with her a bunch as well as shared a duck blind more than once. She and Ron, as well as a few more Montana friends finished last years National, hopefully one of them wins this year.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

daniel shnitka also posts here as "ironwood". it seems his dog #40 "ripple" is still involved too. good luck daniel.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm curious ...are the Canadian nationals the same in difficulty as the U.S?

For that matter are their FT's close in comparison on setups,difficulty...etc?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

roseberry said:


> daniel shnitka also posts here as "ironwood". it seems his dog #40 "ripple" is still involved too. good luck daniel.


Cool! Wasn't aware that was him... Hope I didn't miss anyone else...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Shawn White said:


> I'm curious ...are the Canadian nationals the same in difficulty as the U.S?
> 
> For that matter are their FT's close in comparison on setups,difficulty...etc?


I've never run up there, so I can't speak to level of difficulty. But the one major difference, good or bad is that they don't use live flyers.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

As Bill mentioned the flier is a major difference. Another is the number of contestants, smaller field of competitors.

With that said the tests and judging are every bit as tough...IMO

Randy


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Shawn White said:


> I'm curious ...are the Canadian nationals the same in difficulty as the U.S?
> 
> For that matter are their FT's close in comparison on setups,difficulty...etc?


the only difference is they are not allowed to use a "live flyer"...also from the pictures and accounts I have seen and heard, the grounds they use look almost untouched except for normal agricultural practices, some spectacular natural looking venues, denser cover


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> I've never run up there, so I can't speak to level of difficulty. But the one major difference, good or bad is that they don't use live flyers.


shawn,

also the hurdle for qualification to participate in a canadian national is thought by some to be not as tough.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Shawn White said:


> I'm curious ...are the Canadian nationals the same in difficulty as the U.S?
> 
> For that matter are their FT's close in comparison on setups,difficulty...etc?


I've run up there a bit. To answer your question, it depends, I went up last year to judge one and run two. It's easier to qualify for a National up there, all you need to do is place once, so I was hoping to place in one of the two. Well I went home humbled, the lack of a flyer sounds easier, but believe me they add elements to the test that can really screw up dogs that are waiting for and expecting a flyer to be shot. Then I ran one of the hardest land blind/water blind combos ever! 15 years ago I think they were overall easier than our trials, their blinds were definitely easier, but now I think they are about the same. There is also the issue of having to complete a whole 30-50 dog Open or Amateur in a day, so don't expect to be back with a big hunt.

Many Canadians come down to the US to train and run their dogs, and many of those are competitive down here, plus those same people go back home and judge up there, so the gap is closing.

John


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Good info ,I was aware of the no flyer ,but that's about all I knew about the northern events. My sister in law is from Winnipeg and her parents spent the week here,we where having a discussion about this yesterday and they where unaware of any such thing.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, they are going to the 9th series with a water blind. Unfortunately, we lost Anna Calvert and Ron Adlington from Montana... The rest of the group we have been following is still in. 17 dogs. 

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-callbacks.html


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Shawn White said:


> Good info ,I was aware of the no flyer ,but that's about all I knew about the northern events. My sister in law is from Winnipeg and her parents spent the week here,we where having a discussion about this yesterday and they where unaware of any such thing.


An interesting difference I have noticed this time is that they have had multiple test dogs throughout this National. Replacing them every couple of series with just eliminated dogs. This is different than the way we do it here, where we will generally have the same male and female test dog for the entire trial...


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

13 back? Correct?
2 are Goldens.
Pom-poms waving. 
Sue


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

FINALISTS!!! Congrats to all!!


Callbacks: Finalists called back to the 10th Series; 2, 7, 9, 18, 22, 27, 30, 31, 37, 40, 43, 44, 46, 49. There are 14 dogs called back to the 10th series. The 3 dogs not called back are; 6, 15, 50. Dog 22 will start the Water Quad tomorrow.


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Best of luck to Judy Cornell and Osa, finalists two years in a row!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Good Luck to Bill and Ammo......we're saying a prayer for dog #22!! Go choco dog!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

SFLabs said:


> Good Luck to Bill and Ammo......we're saying a prayer for dog #22!! Go choco dog!!


Nice job Bill, Micki and Ammo! Finalists in the Canadian National last fall and now the Canadian National Amateur. Keep up the great work!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Good Luck Sharon and Blue. Go Get the other Canadian National!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Good Luck Sue and Candy!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Best of luck to Sue and Candy. Hottie says, "Go, Mom!


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

14 good folks and dogs as finalist. Many are good friends and we can't pull for one more than the others. All hopefully are proud - job well done. 
Dave and Marty


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Quite a few handles and some big hurts among the finalists. Heard that Dennis with one of his dogs (not sure which one) is looking good as is Sue and a couple of others.

Good luck to all and congratulations on making the final series. Hoping the judges put on a ball buster where all the finalists have a decent chance to make up some ground if needed.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

labguy said:


> Quite a few handles and some big hurts among the finalists. Heard that Dennis with one of his dogs (not sure which one) is looking good as is Sue and a couple of others.
> 
> Good luck to all and congratulations on making the final series. *Hoping the judges put on a ball buster* where all the finalists have a decent chance to make up some ground if needed.


I just got a phone call that confirms the judges are are trying to accommodate your wishes... Test dogs are running.


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

heard it was a water quad with 3 retired....


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

The test description is posted. Harry


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

One of the notes on Canadian website regarding the final series refers to it being "a big courage test". I should say so! How often do we see those types of swims anymore? Even in a weekend trial, we may only have one big swim at most due to the constraints of time. We've all seen bigger swims, but four swims across open water? I love it! 

Good for the judges for taking the time to do something different and challenging! (And putting water in the water marks)


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

This type of test poses a big risk for the judges.......How many will DO this test?

Good luck to *ALL* who are still in there trying !!!!!!!

john


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

john fallon said:


> This type of test poses a big risk for the judges.......How many will DO this test?
> 
> Good luck to *ALL* who are still in there trying !!!!!!!
> 
> john


the judges arent looking for all the Finalists to do the test, they are looking to identify A Winner

cant accuse them of trying to protect the "leader"


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> the judges arent looking for all the Finalists to do the test, *they are looking to identify A Winner*cant accuse them of trying to protect the "leader"


A test that potentaly FEW will "Do" ?.......You don't see that as a big risk?

john


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder what the time for each dog is? I'll bet it's close to 25 minutes or so.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

From the test descriptions on the website, it looks like this would be a very tough, fun event to run. Beautiful grounds!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

john fallon said:


> A test that potentaly FEW will "Do" ?.......You don't see that as a big risk?
> 
> john


if it were an earlier series..YES...but its the tenth...looks like they had this planned exactly for this scenario...They arent looking for placements...Havent followed the trial much but from earlier reports from Sharon V. who is actually a contestant she said the judges were in control....maybe we should just sit back and let things play out and see who the winner is...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like they are done. About half of the finalist did it without handling. From what I hear, there are two or three dogs in really good shape. 

My favorite little Choco was one of the handles, but she ran a good trial...


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

This is interesting because at least 4 of these dogs that I know of are completely (100%) Amatuer trained and handled................probably more but 4 for sure.

It's nice to see true students of the game that can attain this level of success. 

Regardless of who wins, from all reports, it was a very well run and challenging event. Kudos to all who devoted so much time, effort and energy in putting on an event like this. Without the volunteers (judges, marshalls, game keepers, social commitee's gun captains, reporters, workers etc. ) it would never happen.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

No news here yet...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Winner 2013 Canadian National Amateur Retriever Championship
FTCH AFTCH FC AFC RUNNIN’S MOLLY “B”
Owners Mickey Rawlins & Brian Clasby
Handler Mickey Rawlins



Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

WOOHOO!! Congrats to Mickey & Brian & Mollly. She is a great dog.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats. nice to see a bitch win at ten.....well almost ten!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Mickey, now can walk like John Wayne, without people making fun of you.
Big congratulations to You, Brian and Molly.....Give her as many cookies as she wants!!


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Molly is an FC, AFC, FTCH, AFTCH, and is one of the finalist who is (I believe) completely Amateur trained and handled..............Congratulations Mickey.....what a great dog she's been for you.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Mickie Mickie Mickie....I am beside myself. Now I can go back to letting people know that I know you! Then there is Miss Molly By golly.

Welcome to the club...you and Molly will be remembered for all time as a NATIONAL CHAMPION!!!!!!!

With warmest regards.

Bill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

CONGRATIONS1 Mickey and Molly, so exciting. I am so happy for you.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Huge congratulations to the 2013 Canadian Amateur Champion AFC FC CFC CNAFC Runnins Molly B and to her owners Mickey Rawlins and Brian Clasby
I have been following her career success closely ever since i purchased an Ebonstar Lean Mac puppy out of Molly
Her career has been spectacular from the beginning.
She was the #3 Derby dog in the US & also the #4 Junior dog in Canada. After Derbying out she became QAA at 24 months, and got her CAFC while still a 2 yr old
She went on to attain her FC, AFC & CFC titles despite missing much time due to injuries suffered while breaking up a fight with a pit bull. Now she caps off her spectacular career by winning this National championship. All this accomplished while being campaigned by amateur trainers and handlers.
I was told by her understandably proud owner that she ran a very solid trial, other than a rough 5th series she had stellar blinds and solid marking; and capped it off by smacking a very tough 10th series
Congrats to Molly, Mickey & Brian on a job well done.
SALUTE!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I had the opportunity to throw marks for Molly in Niland Ca back in the spring of 2010 and I remember her as having an exciting water entry both to and from the bird, plus she is a fantastic marker, BUT the most lasting impression is that Mr Rawlins came up to me afterwards and personally thanked me for throwing marks for him, even though we were training on his property, it was a very classy move, one that I will always remember 

CONGRATS Mr Rawlins and Molly


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Molly and owners on the win!
I find it most interesting that direct descendants of Quick are still kickin' it.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool beans I ran her big brother yesterday, I'm sure he's pretty proud of his little sister, although his owner/their litter breeder hadn't heard about it at the time. Not a bad turn from the only girl out of a single litter of three, and a fitting complement for her mother Smokey (an incredible dog) who was lost on x-mas day this year just short of 15years old.

Keep Kickin it Molly & Mick


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congratulations to Molly and her owners on being the 2013 National Amateur Champion. What an incredible ride, it is from the 1st bird to the last.
It looked like an awesome week of tests.


----------

